# I can't seem to be able to pull a consistent shot on my gaggia classic?! HELP!



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

this is my first post on this forum so the whole making espresso's is pretty new to me!

Anyway i'll get straight to it.

I've recently picked up a gaggia classic and Graef cm80 grinder off ebay and have been enjoying making espresso's, however I can never seem to get a good espresso shot consistently. I measure out exactly the amount of coffee i use and it's normally around 18-20g. I usually have to use the finest setting on my Graef cm80, and I try to tamper as evenly as possible, but I find that even if i put in exactly the same amount of coffee and grind it exactly the same I will pull a massively under-extracted shot followed by an over-extracted one. I can't seem to get any consistency in my shots!

I probably waste at least half my coffee in useless shots just because I can't figure out any formula for how to get the right shot, it's very annoying.

For example, today I changed my grind setting by 5 increments and it made no difference to my shot of exactly the same quantity of coffee - it was still massively under-extracted.

It's putting me off using the gaggia classic and I find I'm just making filter's more just so I don't waste coffee!

Any help would be massively appreciated, does it sound like the grinder is the problem? Maybe it could be giving a inconsistent grind? or could it be something wrong with the gaggia classic?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you timing and weighing?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

hi,

yeah I am. As i said I normally I put 18-20g of coffee into and look for 2oz double shot as normal. But the problem is that it just varies so much.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Where did you get the beans from ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rgoodcoffee said:


> hi,
> 
> yeah I am. As i said I normally I put 18-20g of coffee into and look for 2oz double shot as normal. But the problem is that it just varies so much.


You need to weight your dose to 0.1g

A 2 g dose variance is huge between shots . weight your espresso in grams not ounces


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> You need to weight your dose to 0.1g
> 
> A 2 g dose variance is huge between shots . weight your espresso in grams not ounces


Hi,

I mean a standard 2oz (liquid oz) shot of espresso


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Where did you get the beans from ?


Hi,

erm a few places... HasBean, Small Batch, James Roastery


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

As boots says, the volume of liquid can vary (heat crema viscosity) but weight is accurate a 2floz shot (to a line on a glass) could weigh +/- a few grams depending on weather, water temp, the finickiness of the gaggia. Weighing will always weigh the same. Currently I'm pulling 17.5g grounds in 40 seconds into 43g of liquid. It varies by bean, but I've found 36-44 seconds and just over 1:2 is the best base point with my classic/super jolly combo. I always dose 17.5g, and vary the end weight to get the right taste, adjusting the grind only if I can't hit the time ballpark.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

As Missy says. Here's the thread explaining in detail: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Missy said:


> As boots says, the volume of liquid can vary (heat crema viscosity) but weight is accurate a 2floz shot (to a line on a glass) could weigh +/- a few grams depending on weather, water temp, the finickiness of the gaggia. Weighing will always weigh the same. Currently I'm pulling 17.5g grounds in 40 seconds into 43g of liquid. It varies by bean, but I've found 36-44 seconds and just over 1:2 is the best base point with my classic/super jolly combo. I always dose 17.5g, and vary the end weight to get the right taste, adjusting the grind only if I can't hit the time ballpark.


okay great thank you. I will try this. But my question about consistency? As in I was litterally pulling like a few dribbles today from exactly the same amount of coffee that gave me a perfect espresso extraction yesterday. Any idea why this is happening? I will play with the output weight though and get back to you


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did you fiddle with anything else? Was the steam on/off before? I've occasionally noticed when I pull water through to rinse before I start (hush I'm a dirty so and so and clean before not after shots and on an evening) that steam comes out of the group head not water


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

rgoodcoffee said:


> okay great thank you. I will try this. But my question about consistency? As in I was litterally pulling like a few dribbles today from exactly the same amount of coffee that gave me a perfect espresso extraction yesterday. Any idea why this is happening? I will play with the output weight though and get back to you


And when you say exact same amount... measured how? Moving to a classic from a pressurised machine made me realise how much more accurate I needed to be.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

rgoodcoffee said:


> okay great thank you. I will try this. But my question about consistency? As in I was litterally pulling like a few dribbles today from exactly the same amount of coffee that gave me a perfect espresso extraction yesterday. Any idea why this is happening? I will play with the output weight though and get back to you


It's possibly your grinder, but the using this method will enable you to reduce the variables enough to be able to pin it down.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> It's possibly your grinder, but the using this method will enable you to reduce the variables enough to be able to pin it down.


thanks so much for your replies. I'm using a set of scales but they're only accurate to 1g so I guess I'm guessing a little. I will probably look at getting a more accurate set of scales. I will pull another shot tomorrow and try to measure the output shot and get back to you


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Consistent tamping pressure and technique and grounds redistribution (WDT) and levelling will also help you achieve better shots. Welcome to the journey of espresso making!

WDT - Weiss Distribution Technique - stirring the coffee grounds in the portafilter with a paperclip (or similar) in a sort of spirograph pattern.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

have a look at - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8778-GRAEF-CM80-vs-Breville-Smart-grinder

ive no experience of this grinder but I do have of the iberital MC2 which for me is able to grind fine enough and more

you might want to sell the Graef and trade up to get a consistent grind


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

rgoodcoffee said:


> But my question about consistency?* As in I was litterally pulling like a few dribbles today from exactly the same amount of coffee that gave me a perfect espresso extraction yesterday.* Any idea why this is happening?


Whats the flow of water like without the portafilter in the grouphead ?

When the water is just exiting the shower screen ?

Is this a problem that seems to be getting worse ?

Do you backflush ever using the blind basket and special backflushing powder?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I can't imagine it is your grinder unless it is faulty. I used a Greaf CM702 which is a model down from the 80 and has less grind settings too. I used it with a Gaggia and had consistent espresso shots and only had it set to between 10 & 15 of the grind setting.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Whats the flow of water like without the portafilter in the grouphead ?
> 
> When the water is just exiting the shower screen ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

it varies really. Sometimes it is really nice and even and other times not. I back flush it and descales every few weeks. If the water is not coming out evenly is there a way to fix it?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> have a look at - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8778-GRAEF-CM80-vs-Breville-Smart-grinder
> 
> ive no experience of this grinder but I do have of the iberital MC2 which for me is able to grind fine enough and more
> 
> you might want to sell the Graef and trade up to get a consistent grind


great link, thank you!! Maybe I should look at an iberital or similar, currently watching a mazzer jolly on eBay at around £120...


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> have a look at - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8778-GRAEF-CM80-vs-Breville-Smart-grinder
> 
> ive no experience of this grinder but I do have of the iberital MC2 which for me is able to grind fine enough and more
> 
> you might want to sell the Graef and trade up to get a consistent grind


can I also ask how the iberital has been? I've heard they can be tough to set up?


----------

